# ok so I removed a hornets nest



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I swear I get a minimum of 3 calls a week for hornets or wasps. My ad clearly says honey bee's only, but the calls still come, so I decided why not. Turns out that is easy money, as we speak they are in the deep freezer and I am seriously considering changing my ad!


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

One thing to consider, if you bag them and freeze them okay, but if you spray or apply any chemical you are a pesticide applicator. That requires a license and liability insurance.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I keep hornets nests as décor in the barn. The plus side for you is once out of the freezer they can bring a pretty penny. I don't know why people pay for them but I see them on craigslist locally and people get $30-40 for them. I have seen some real big ones sell for $75 if in good shape.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

well this one didn't come out nicely but I will remember that for the future


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I run into about 30 - 40 wasp calls a season. only 30% are actual outdoor nests like that one. Those get bagged and sold.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I tell people calling about those to put a black garbage bag over them at night and freeze them. I can't imagine charging someone to do it because I can't imagine paying anyone to do it. Crazy people. 

I suppose if someone said "I'll pay you $100 to come take this out of my tree, I'd go do it." But I don't get many people offering to pay.


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

I get 1 or 2 calls a week for hornets. I was considering removing them. what do you guys do , if they are accessible, suit up,quickly put a trash bag over, cut the branch and tie, then put in the freezer? is it that easy?


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Most of the ones I get come after the leaves are off the trees. More times then not people don't notice or see the nest until the leaves fall. At that point I tell them just to leave them until the first hard frost, usually some time in October in my neck of the woods. I put a trash bag over the nest and clip the branch off. Usually there are a few stragglers that come out but they are moving slow. I think that is a good sign because they are still repairing the nest. The better shape they are in the better they will sell. Once they abandon the nest and start to die off after a few freezes then nest fall apart pretty quick, the snow and rain will ruin them once the hornets die.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Many times I don't even suit up. If you move slow enough, you can bag the hive and clip the branch. IF the hive is entangled in a way that you can't get a bag over the entire hive bagged, suit up for sure. Soap water the remainder bees.


----------

